# האם ההורים קנו לחתן/כלה מתנה לפני החתונה?



## Mitmit101 (29/11/12)

האם ההורים קנו לחתן/כלה מתנה לפני החתונה? 
היי בנות
אלה שנשואת כבר ואלה שעדיין לא..

האם אחרי האירוסים ההורים שלו קנו לכן (הכלה) משהו מתנה? תכשיט או משהו דומה..
לחילופין האם ההורים שלכן קנו לחתן המיועד מתנה? 

פעם זה היה די נהוג זה עדיין תופס?


----------



## lanit (29/11/12)

כן, ואצלנו היה פיצוץ על זה 
לא היינו מודעים למנהג הזה, ולכן די הופתענו.
אסכם ואומר שזה גרם לפיצוץ די גדול כבר בתחילת ההכנות עד לרמה שאמרנו שלא נקיים את האירוע אם יש חשש לנזק בריאותי למישהו.
כמובן שזה נוגע מחוסר בתקשורת, ומומלץ (לפחות בעיניי) להתייעץ עם הזוג, ואם יש ספק, לפחות לנסות לשתף אותם בבחירת המתנה. שמעתי על כמה זוגות שהתלוו לחמה לעתיד ליום קניות למטרה זו.


----------



## מתחתנת ביוני6 (29/11/12)

השאלה אם יש חינה 
יש משפחות שבהן לא נהוג להביא זהב אם אין חינה ויש כאלו שנהוג אצלהן להביא, יש משפחות שבהן מביאים מתנות במפגש עם ההורים אחרי האירוסין ויש כאלה שמביאים במקווה. כל צד צריך לבדוק מה היה במשפחה שלו בעבר. אם אין אחים גדולים אז לבדוק בקרב דודים וכד׳.
לדעתי אין חוקים, את צריכה להתעדכן עם בן זוגך ולפי זה להחליט. תנסו שיהיה סנכרון ביניכם כדי שאף אחד מהצדדים לא חפגע.


----------



## yaya87 (29/11/12)

אצלנו לא היה 
אנחנו אשכנזים ככה שלא היתה לנו חינה אז לא היתה החלפת מתנות.
לעומת המצב שאחיו התחתן והיתה חינה והכלה קיבלה סט תכשיטי זהב (שהיא לא נוגעת בו כמובן)

אם היתה החלפת מתנות אני די בטוחה שהיינו הולכים יחד לקנות


----------



## הבשית (30/11/12)

אני לא קיבלתי מתנה 
ולא חשתי בחסרונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 למען האמת לא ציפיתי לקבל משהו. אבל אבא שלי הוא פולני טוב, והיה נחוש בדעתו לקנות לבנזוגי שעון, כי "ככה נהוג" (לדבריו, כדי לאזן את זה עם הטבעת שהאישה מקבלת). במקרה היה לבעלי יום הולדת באותו החודש והוא גם היה זקוק לשעון, אז אמרתי לאבא שלי שילך על זה. אחרת אני לא חושבת שהייתי מעודדת אותו לקנות מתנה, רק לרגל האירוסין..


----------



## arapax (30/11/12)

אצלנו כן 
אמא שלו מאד רצתה לקנות לי תכשיט, אז היא ביקשה ממני לבחור משהו שאני אוהבת.
ההורים שלי רצו לקנות לו משהו, שעון (אמרו לי שזה מה שנהוג) לא היה על הפרק כי יש לו שעון יוצא דופן שרק איתו הוא מוכן ללכת, אז הם שאלו אותי אם יש משהו שהוא צריך וזה מה שקנו לו. 
אם שני הצדדים לא היו רוצים/מציעים לא הייתי מצפה לזה, ועל אף שזו מחווה נחמדה, זה לא נראה לי קריטי בכלל.


----------



## אביה המואביה (30/11/12)

כנ"ל.. גם אני ממש לא ציפיתי. 
ובכוונה בחרתי תכשיטים שיתאימו לי לחתונה וגם לאחרי החתונה. שיהיה פרקטי ונחמד. והבחור היה זקוק לשעון אז הוא קיבל משהו שבאמת הועיל לו..


----------



## אביה המואביה (30/11/12)

קנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ההורים שלו ביקשו ממני לחשוב על מה הייתי רוצה לקבל, ואמא שלו הלכה יחד איתי ובחרנו לי סט של צמיד ושרשרת מכסף ופנינים, אענוד אותו בחתונה. 

ההורים שלי שאלו אותו מה הוא היה רוצה לקבל, ואמא שלי לקחה אותו לבחור שעון


----------



## coffeetoffy (30/11/12)

אצלנו לא 
הייתי בטוחה שאמא שלי תקנה לו משהו, אבל היא לא הקדישה מתנה למאורע ספציפית (אבל כן קנתה לו מתנה ליום ההולדת שלו שבוע לפני שהתארסנו).

אמא שלו לא הציעה, ואבא שלו בקושי אמר לי מזל טוב, אז גם לא ממש ציפיתי.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (30/11/12)

כן אבל לא בהפתעה 
נשלחנו לחפש לעצמנו מתנות במימון ההורים של הצד השני.

ההורים שלי הציעו לו לקנות לו שעון ונתנו תקציב מכובד וההורים שלו שלחו אותי לחפש לי תכשיטים בתקציב דומה. מאוד אהבתי את הסט שבחרתי ואת ההזדמנות לקבל סט תכשיטים במתנה.   

המתנות הוענקו באופן סמלי במסיבת האירוסין שערכנו למשפחות חודש וקצת אחרי שהתארסנו.

זה אמנם מוריד את ההפתעה אבל אני בעייתית במתנות ושונאת שבוחרים לי (כי בד"כ לא קולעים).


----------



## pipidi (30/11/12)

אצלי ההורים שלי רצו לקנות לו 
אך הוא לא אוהב בכלל מתנות, זה פשוט גורם לו להרגיש לו נעים. 

ולי לא קנו כלום, ולא ציפיתי... וזה עדיף מבחינתי, גם לי יש בעיות עם קבלת מתנות שהם לא מההורים/אחיות שלי.


----------



## Shani59 (30/11/12)

תקשיבי אני מאוהבת בסטודיו שלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מתחתנת באוגוסט הבא ואני לא יכולה לחכות כבר לשלב של ההזמנות, הקומיקס הכי מצא חן בעיניי ובטוח שאכין אצלך. שוקלת לחלק כבר מעכשיו


----------



## pipidi (30/11/12)

תודה רבה 
איזה חמודה 

מזל טוב!
נשמח לשמוע ממך כשיתקרב המועד


----------



## josie1986 (30/11/12)

אצלנו ההורים רוצים 
ההורים שלי רוצים לקנות לו שעון (והוא דווקא צריך שעון חדש, אז יצא טוב).
ההורים שלו רצו לקנות לי תכשיט כלשהו, אבל מאחר ואני לא הולכת עם תכשיטים, חשבתי שזה יהיה בזבוז. בסוף כנראה גם אני אקבל שעון (למרות שגם שעון זה סוג של תכשיט, נכון?!).

בכל מקרה אנחנו בוחרים את הפריטים עצמם במגבלות תקציביות שכל אחד מזוגות ההורים הציב.


----------



## Discordi (30/11/12)

ההורים שלו 
אמרו שהם רוצים לקנות לי את התכשיטים לחתונה, והעבירו לי כסף בשבילכם. זו הייתה מחווה יפה, סמלית כמובן בהתחשב בעובדה שהם גם שילמו על חלק גדול מהחתונה, אבל עדיין מקסים מצידם.


----------



## טוטי34 (30/11/12)

אנחנו בדיוק לפני האירוסים 
אצל אשכנזים דתיים מאוד מקובל שהורי הכלה קונים טלית ונרתיק וכוס לקידוש לחתן והורי החתן קונים לכלה פמוטים לשבת
וההורים שלי קנו לבחור טלית ונרתיק לטלית ולתפילין סידור וגביע לקידוש, בעוד שאני יודעת שההורים שלו לא הולכים לקנות לי דבר.
מי שמכיר את המחירים של כלי קודש יודע שהדברים האלה עולים הרבה, *לי אין בעיה עם זה!* אבל קצת צובט לי בלב שההורים שלי הוציאו הרבה כסף...( ותעשו לי טובה אל תאכלו אותי בתגובות על זה שצובט לי בלב על זה) 

וכדי שההורים שלי לא יצטרכו לקנות לי פמוטים אני מתכוונת לשים כל חודש כסף בצד כדי לקנות לעצמי פמוטים.


----------



## ronitvas (30/11/12)

זה מובן לגמרי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
גם לי זה היה מפריע. גם קצת ברמה החומרית, אבל זה הרבה מעבר לכך.
מה הסיבה שהם לא קונים? לא רוצים, לא מתחברים?
הם יודעים שאת מאוד רוצה?


----------



## טוטי34 (1/12/12)

בעיקר כי אצלם זה לא נהוג 
אצלם בחתונה הורי החתן לא קנו כלום לכלה ולהיפך.
הם קצת מירמים את האף ומסתכלים בתהייה על כל העניין של האירוסים וזה קצת מבאס.. ואמנם אנחנו מדברים על תרבות אמריקאית אבל שני הצדדים דתיים, מכירים את המנהגים האלו, שמעו עליהם היו נוכחים בשמחות של אחרים עם המנהגים האלו..אבל לא, בגלל שאצלם לא נהגו ככה, הם לא עושים את זה.


----------



## ronitvas (2/12/12)

אוווו אמריקאים...... אם לא נהוג אז לא נהוג
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
וסליחה שאני עושה הכללות.....
מצד אחד, הם מקובעים בדעתם. אבל מצד שני הם עושים דברים רק כדי שלא יגידו משהו ואז יהיה להם לא נעים....
תפני אל הצד הזה. תגידי שהיית שמחה לקבל פמוטים כמתנה (מתישהו בשיחת חולין כזו או אחרת). 
חשוב שהם ידעו שאת מצפה למתנה.....אולי זה יעזור. ואם לא, להתקדם הלאה. תעשי חוויה מתקנת לילדים שלכם כשהם יתחתנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




את לא חייבת לענות, אבל למה הם מסתכלים בתהייה על האירוסין?


----------



## טוטי34 (3/12/12)

האמת שאין לי מושג למה...


----------



## incognito1980 (3/12/12)

תדליקי בפמוטים פשוטים 
ואח"כ, ב"ה, יהיו גם פמוטים יפים. אתם הולכים להתחתן, וזה משמח וחשוב יותר מפמוטים יפים ויקרים. ממש חבל על כל רגע של באסה בגלל הנושא.


----------



## טוטי34 (3/12/12)

אני לא יודעת אם את מכירה אתה מחירים 
של פמוטים, אבל גם פמוטים הכי פשוטים שיש יעלו הרבה כסף.
בכל אופן למקרה שלא קראת, אני מתכוונת לקנות לעצמי פמוטים ולחסוך למקרה שההורים שלי ירצו לקנות לי...


----------



## incognito1980 (3/12/12)

אני רק הצעתי דרך אחרת להסתכל על העניין 
פמוטים פשוטים, ואני מתכוונת לדבר הזה בו אפשר להדליק נרות, עולים כמה עשרות שקלים, במקרה הגרוע.
הנה, פמוטים שעושים את העבודה, בשני שקלים ליחידה:

http://www.ikea.co.il/default.asp?c...itemid={285E1F52-6CA8-4822-BA84-2E329AA13A0D}


----------



## incognito1980 (3/12/12)

והנה, קצת יותר יפים  פמוטים


----------



## ליאורונה (30/11/12)

אצלנו היה  
אני קיבלתי שרשרת יהלום מהממת והחצי קיבל פלייסטיישן 3


----------



## אוגלה (1/12/12)

אצלנו כן, 
אני קיבלתי בהפתעה שרשרת עם תליון יהלומים ועגילים תואמים (וגם מתאימים לטבעת אירוסין), והחצי הולך לקבל PS3 עם כמה משחקים.


----------



## IMphoenix (2/12/12)

אצלנו כן 
למרות שאמא שלו ממש לא אדם של "לעשות כי צריך" או כי נהוג- היא אמרה שזה מנהג שמאוד בא לה לקיים ושהיא תשמח.
אז עשינו לנו בוקר כיף, ובחרנו ביחד עגילים וצמיד שענדתי בחתונה (מהממים, של סברובסקי).

ההורים שלי גם מאוד רצו לקיים את המנהג הזה אבל מר בחור לא עונד שעונים בשום אופן. אמא ואני בחרנו לו שרשרת זהב עדינה עם מגן דוד עדין עוד יותר- כי זה משהו שמאוד חשוב לו כבר שנים (הייתה לו שרשרת כסף פשוטה כזו)... ואחרי שקנינו נפל לי האסימון שאין מתנה שהוא ישמח לקבל יותר מספרים- אז קנינו גם סדרת ספרים שהוא מאוד אהב.

וזהו


----------



## פליסידד (2/12/12)

אצלנו,ההורים שלי שלחו אותנו לחופשת אירוסין  
ההורים שלי אמרו לי לבחור מלון /צימר בצפון על חשבונם לחגוג את האירוסין וככה מצאנו את עצמנו חוגגים בגדול במלון אמירי הגליל,
המלון יפהפיה ומאוד מומלץ.
ההורים שלו לא קנו לי.


----------



## dinara1 (2/12/12)

בדרך כלל בחינה 
בדרך כלל נהוג להחליף תכשיטים בחינה.


----------



## מיכאלה262 (2/12/12)

לא.. אבל אני יודעת שעדיין עושים את זה 
במשפחה של בעלי, ככה זה היה אצל אחותו, אני לא יודעת אם זה קשור לדתיים....
אבל ככה זה מקובל אצל דתיים


----------



## awit1 (2/12/12)

אצלנו זה עלה ממש בקטנה... 
ולא אחרי האירוסין אלא שבועיים לפני החתונה...

אני חושבת שאמא שלי העלתה את זה ושאלה אם לקנות משהו לבעלי... אמרתי לה שאין צורך. ואז היא אמרה שיש מצב שהצד השני יקנה לי משהו.
אז דיברתי עם בעלי ואמרתי לו שאם ובמידה אמא שלו תכננה לקנות לי תכשיט או משהו, אז אין צורך וזה ממש מיותר בעיניי. 
ואם היא ממש תתעקש, אז שלא תגזים. 

וכך זה נסגר. הוא דיבר איתה וסוכם שאין צורך. וזה היה מקובל על שני הצדדים בלי בלאגנים.

חשוב מאוד לדבר עם הבן זוג ולהבין לאיזה כיוון נושבת הרוח בעניין הזה. ואם מקובל לעשות חינה, אז שם בטוח מביאים מתנות והרבה


----------



## יום וליל (2/12/12)

אצלנו החתן לא רצה 
ולכן לא קיבל.
את הכלה לא שאלו וגם היא לא קיבלה כלום.

זה נושא בעייתי , כיאי אפשר לעלות את הנושא אבל אם יש מצב כדאי מאוד
כדי לחסוך עוגמת נפש.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (2/12/12)

לדעתי 
לכל משפחה יש מנהגים אחרים. כששתי משפחות נפגשות - הרבה פעמים המנהגים שונים. 
כשלשני הצדדים יש כוונות טובות ושני הצדדים נעימים ונחמדים, לדעתי כדאי לתת לדברים לזרום. 
אצלנו למשל, ההורים שלי רצו לתת לבעלי שעון - כי ככה עשו עם גיסי, אבל בעלי לא רצה שעון אז הוא קיבל מגבר, רמקולים ופטיפון (הוא מאד אוהב מוסיקה). במקום להגדיר את זה כ"מתנת אירוסין", הם הגדירו את זה כמתנת יום הולדת.  
אצל בעלי במשפחה לעומת זאת, לא נהוג לקנות מתנה לאירוסין. אבל הם קנו לנו מיטה ומזרון איכותי ליום ההולדת של בעלי (תכלס, זו הייתה מתנה לשנינו). לנו זה ממש עזר כי זה בדיוק מה שהיינו צריכים (ודחינו את הרכישה די הרבה זמן בגלל שרצינו לקנות משהו איכותי).  

לדעתי, עדיף לגשת לנושא הזה בלי ציפיות כדי לא להתאכזב. ואם זוג הורים רוצה לקנות משהו לבן הזוג השני, עדיף להגדיר את זה כסתם מתנה או כמתנת יום הולדת. 

שמעתי מחברה על סיטואציה לא נעימות שבהן ההורים של הכלה קנו לחתן שעון ואז ציפו שההורים של החתן יקנו לכלה גם שעון או תכשיטים - אבל הצד השני לא חשב שצריך ובסוף היה פיצוץ סביב הנושא. 
זה יוצר תחושות לא נעימות בין ההורים ובאופן כללי מסבך את העניינים. חשוב מאד בנושא הזה להציב גבולות להורים (אם חוששים שתהיה איתם בעיה) ולהסביר להם שאם הם רוצים לקנות, שיקנו, אבל שלא יהיו כרוכות ברכישה ציפיות מהצד השני גם לקנות...


----------



## simplicity83 (2/12/12)

כן, וזה מיותר לטעמי... 
אני יודעת שזה אולי נשמע קצת כפוי טובה, כי בכל זאת זה משמח ומחמיא שרצו לקנות לי מתנה והשקיעו בזה מחשבה. 
אני מתה על חמי וחמותי ובכלל על כל הצד של בעלי, אבל ללכת ולהוציא עוד סכומים (ובטוטאל זה יוצא אלפי שקלים) זה היה לא נחוץ לדעתי.

לכל זה מתווספת העובדה שאני בררנית בטירוף,יש לי מספיק תכשיטים ויש לי טעם מאוד ספציפי... 
ושבעלי לא הולך עם שעון, שזו בדרך כלל המקבילה הגברית למתנת אירוסין, במנהג המיושן הזה. 

בסופו של דבר אני קיבלתי שרשרת ובעלי קיבל לפי בקשתו, מערכת קולנוע ביתי.


----------

